# Self introduction



## thenoto (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey guys i am a new member who have experienced a devastating break up and you can ask me anything and i'll try my best to help you.


----------



## DTG (Mar 30, 2020)

thenoto said:


> Hey guys i am a new member who have experienced a devastating break up and you can ask me anything and i'll try my best to help you.


Sorry to hear that.
Im in the middle of a really rough spot. I had been giving my wife space and it really helped but i just ruined my good work by trying to talk to my wife about her flirty interactions with other men and what she thinks is appropiate. So the rings now been flung on the floor and its "definitely over" 🤦‍♂️


----------

